# Malaria Tablets



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, 

We're thinking about taking a holiday before our next round of IVF but would need to take Malaria tablets. Would that be ok? we'd just be finishing them as we started again? I heard once you had to wait 6 months after Malaria tablets before TTC?

Thanks
Clare


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Clare,

As far as I'm aware there is no problem with taking anti-malarial tablets before treatment. Can't see how it would be a problem if you have finished before starting? You can take certain anti-malaria's during pregnancy if needed (risk of taking medicine is minimal comapred to the risk to both mother and baby of contracting malaria). Do speak to your prescriber for advise though as you will need to discuss which malaria tablets you need depending on where you're going on holiday.

Have a fab time away and all the best for your next cycle    

Maz x


----------

